# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Anyone recommend a building surveyor Coburg Melbourne

## prof_montoya

Hi,
I'm after a building surveyor.  Rather than blindly search on internet thought I'd see if there were any recommendations.  House is located in Coburg, Melbourne. I am an owner builder so particularly keen on finding one who is happy to work with owner builders.
Thanks
Carlos

----------


## myrrheemarko

Contacted a few and seem pretty similar. Using JNat in Mt Alexander rd Essendon (Ryan), you can google to find contact numbers....on their website is all the information about paperwork you need ready to get your permit. Seems they work out the cost by the estimated cost of reno. Mine is about $60,000 and they will need to make 5 inspections so all up about $1600......so much money spent before the labour starts!!.. 
cheers Myrrheemarko

----------

